# ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟



## fullaty (18 أغسطس 2007)

ما هى صفات شريك حياتك او شريكة حياتك ؟
وياريت بالتفصيل يعنى مش عاييزين كلام عام​


كل اللى انت كتبتوه حلو اوى
اية هى الصفة اللى لو كانت موجودة فى شخص معين ممكن تغنيك عن باقى الصفات اللى انت اتمنتها


انا هبدا بنفسى 
من الصفات اللى نفسى تكون فى شريك حياتى هو البذخ (عم البخل) والتفتح والثقافة العليا و التفاهم المتبادل بنا و يبقى نفس المستوى الثقافى والاجتماعى وانه يحترم عقلى وشخصيتى 

اللى يغنينى عن كل هذه الصفات تبادل المحبة و التفاهم بينا

وارونى ردودكوا  وصلوا من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## mrmr120 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

هههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل جدا يافيبى 
وانا هقول بس دة لسة بدرى لانى لسة صغنتوتة 
هههههههههههههههه
مواصفات شريك حياتى
ان تكون دماغة عالية اوى يعنى يفهمنى من نظرة عينى 
ممكن اقول حاجة كل الناس تفهمها غلط وهوة يفهمها صح يعنى انا افهمة
وهوة يفهمنى ويحبنى ويخاف عليا وانا كمان ويهتم بيا وانا اهتم بية ودمة خفيف
ويكون شكلة قبول​


----------



## fullaty (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

ده ردك هو اللى جميل ومرورك احلى ومش مهم كبيرة ولا صغيرة المهم امنياتك اية وربنا هيديلك المنسب ليك منها  فى الوقت المناسب
ميرسى يا مرمر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## crazy_girl (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

واو ايه الموضوع النار ده
هو حلو اوى بس ياتري ياهل تري ينفع اشارك فيه
واساسا لسه بدري اوى عليا
ماعلينا
نشارك وخلاص مدام ده موضوع فيبي السكرة
انا هاقول ان اهم حاجة يكون مؤدب ومتدين واهم واهم انه يكون بيحبني بجد ويكون فاهمنى حتى من غير ماتكلم لانه لو حاسس بيا يبقي اكيد حاسس باللى جوايا وعايزة اقوله
يكون من مستوايا المادى والاجتماعى والثقافى والعملى
يون شكله مقبول يعنى ميقطعش الخميرة من البيت هههههههههههههه
ويكون شيك كدة مش يبلس جنينة ملهاش دعوة بعض
يعنى يكون مهتم بنفسه شوية
وميكونش خنقة ورزل ودمه يجيب فقر ازلى لا يكون دمه خفيف كدة
ههههههههههههههههه
طولت عليكوا مش كدة؟
بس بجد الحاجات دى كتيرة بس ده اللى يخلي الواحد متكامل نوعا ما
بس اللى ممكن يغنيني عن كل ده يكون بيحبني بجد ويكون فاهمنى اوى بس
وميررررررررررررررسي ياسكرة للنقاش الجميل ده


----------



## fullaty (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

اكيد ينفع تشتركى معانا علشان الموضوع ينور بوجودك 
وطبعا لازم يبقى دمه خفيف زيك 
ربنا يديلك ما تتمنيه اذا كان الصالح ليك
نورتينى وميرسى على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## Coptic Man (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

موضوع حلو بجد

والاحلي كمان ردود التحف مرمر وكريزي هههههههه




> وميكونش خنقة ورزل ودمه يجيب فقر ازلى لا يكون دمه خفيف كدة



ياموسهل يا كريزي وتاخدي واحد كريزي اكتر منك

شكرا يا فيبي علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 

وانا الصفة اللي بتمناها في شريكة حياتي اننا نبقي ماشيين علي خط ومود واحد وتبقي فهماني ( لاني للاسف من الصعب حد يفهمني )


----------



## red_pansy (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

ميرســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى يافيبى على الموضوع دة  أنا بقى مواصفاتى انه يكون شماس او كاهن  ويكون راجل بمعنى الكلمه بس دة بيمنعش انه يساعدنى فى البيت  ويكون فاهمنى وبيمــــــــــــــــــوت فيا :yaka:


----------



## ابن الفادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

*يا عالم ياهو هو انتم عاوزين عريس تفصيل 
نروح للترزي يضبط لنا المقاسات مينفعش 

كل واحده منكم لها صورة في الخيال للنصف
الاخر بس الواقع غير كده احيانا بيجي مختلف
تماما وبتكوني مبسوطة وسعيده به ومع انه 
المرحلة دي بالنسبة لي عدت وانضحك عليا 
لكن اقولكم حاجة الموضوع كله ممكن نقوله
 في كلمتين او مثل بلدي بيقول:-

رخيص  وكـــويس  وابن نـــاس
بمعني انه 
رخيص : ميكنش مغالي جدا في طلباته واحتياجاته

كويس : شكله معقول ومقبول واخلاقة حلوة ومحترم 
وشخصيته متزنة و متدين ودمه خفيف  ومن غير فقر ازلي 
علشان  كريزي متزعلش 

ابن ناس  يقدر يحافظ عليكي وتعيشي معاه في مستوي
 معقول ومركزة وعملة ودخله معقولين 

اعتقد كده غطت معظم الصور اللي في الخيال 
وبالرفاء والبنين    امين    *


----------



## fullaty (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*



Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع حلو بجد
> 
> والاحلي كمان ردود التحف مرمر وكريزي هههههههه
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا كوبتك على مرورك الحلو ده وانت اللى رائع
ولية محدش يفهمك هو انت كيمياء ههههههههه 
ربنا يديلك ما تتمنى ويدبر حياتك


----------



## fullaty (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*



red_pansy قال:


> ميرســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى يافيبى على الموضوع دة  أنا بقى مواصفاتى انه يكون شماس او كاهن  ويكون راجل بمعنى الكلمه بس دة بيمنعش انه يساعدنى فى البيت  ويكون فاهمنى وبيمــــــــــــــــــوت فيا :yaka:



انا اللى ميرسى على مرورك اللى زيك يا قمر 
وربنا يعينك لو اتجوزت كاهن لانك انت اللى هتشيلى البيت لوحدك صعب يساعدك لان الخدمة صعبة 
وربنا يدبر حياتك


----------



## crazy_girl (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*



Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع حلو بجد
> 
> والاحلي كمان ردود التحف مرمر وكريزي هههههههه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه
كدة برضه ماشي ياكوبتك ؟
بتعيب على ردى
مش عندى حق يعنى ولا ايه :fun_lol:
وعلى العموم شكلك هاتتدبس
ههههههههههههه
يلا باى


----------



## fullaty (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *يا عالم ياهو هو انتم عاوزين عريس تفصيل
> نروح للترزي يضبط لنا المقاسات مينفعش
> 
> كل واحده منكم لها صورة في الخيال للنصف
> ...



اية يا ابن الفادى حتى الحلم محرومين منه خلينا نتمنى ونعيش حياتنا شوية حتى لو متحققش يبقى عشنا حلم جميل
وحلوة اوى رخيص وكويس وابن ناس دى
 وعلى فكرة كده انت اتمنت اهه زينا يعنى الحلم حلو حتى لو فضل مجرد حلم


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ميرسى يا كوبتك على مرورك الحلو ده وانت اللى رائع
> ولية محدش يفهمك هو انت كيمياء ههههههههه
> ربنا يديلك ما تتمنى ويدبر حياتك


 
لاء للاسف انا فيزياء :gy0000:


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> كدة برضه ماشي ياكوبتك ؟
> بتعيب على ردى
> مش عندى حق يعنى ولا ايه :fun_lol:
> ...


 
لازم اتدبس يعني :t9:

مش ينفع اتلزق :closedeye

وبلاش تلعبي في عداد عمرك وانتي عارفة اللي فيها ld:


----------



## mrmr120 (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

واد ياكوبتك 
لاحظ انك بقيت كمياء وفيزياء وكفتة 
فا لخص فى يومك الى كلة مواد دة​


----------



## kajo (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

موضوع جميل اوى يا فيبى

وانا عن نفسى شماس  عشان الاخت الى بتقول عايزه شماس 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انا الصفات الى بطلبها تكون فى شريكه حياتى 
1- اموره                       2- دمها خفيف موت بتضحك على طول
3- متفتحه وعاقله          4- تفكير واحد ومتفاهمين
5- تقدر كلمه بحبك        6- متكونش تخينه ودى اهم حاجه
7- تكون بتعرف تلبس     8- تكون مهتميه بنفسها  مش تكون ريحتها توم وبصل وملوخيه وكنيشه فى البيت

وفى الاول والاخر تكون بنت ناس 


وشكلى كده بالمواصفات دى هروح لترزى حريمى هههههههههههههه


شكرا فيبى على الموضوع الهايل ده


----------



## red_pansy (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

  :36_3_18:هههههههههههههههههههههه  اهلا وسهلا بيك يا ( kajo) :12EA7A~153:   انا اللى طلبت شماس وواضح اننا هنعمر مع بعض هههههههههههه  ومواصفاتك كلها موجوده واحب أقولك من ناحية الضحك اطمن خالص انا من الناس اللى بيقولوا عليهم ( فشتهم عايمه )      :t11:             ههههههههههههههه  وواضح ان احنا متفاهمين حتى لون خط الكتابه أخضر زى بعض ههههههههههه :12F616~137:
ميرسى ليك ويارب تلاقى اللى انت عايزها ربنا يوفقك


----------



## mrmr120 (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

كاجو وريد ربنا يوفق راسين فى الحلال
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kajo (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*



kajo قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا فيبى
> 
> وانا عن نفسى شماس  عشان الاخت الى بتقول عايزه شماس
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
انت فعلا عايز واحدة تفصيل
وبعدين ايه بتضحك على طول دى؟
انت عايز واحدة  ........... بعدين الضحك من غير سبب؟؟؟؟؟ld:
هههههههههههههههههههه
يلا ربنا يدبسك ولا يلزقك فى بنت الحلال:99:


----------



## red_pansy (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

فيه ايه يا كريززززززززززززززززززززى  ( كشكشيها ما تعرضيهاش )  قصدك على مين أنا بحب الضحك ولا يعنى عايزاه ياخد واحده نكد شكلك كده بتخبطى فى الحلل والسكاكين  :t32:


----------



## kajo (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

لا لا يا جماعه مش تتخانقو عليا


----------



## red_pansy (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

ميرسى ليكى ( مرمر 120  )  وأكيد ليكى دعوه  ههههههههههههه  :smile01


----------



## mrmr120 (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

ماشى وانا مستنية الدعوة 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*



kajo قال:


> لا لا يا جماعه مش تتخانقو عليا


 

:12F616~137::12F616~137:


----------



## kajo (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

اضحك اضحك يا كوبتك
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## taten (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

*انا بقا اهم حاجة عندى انها تكون موزة جامدة طلقة يعنى على رأى رامز جلال علشان انا محروم ةمعقد وشكلى وحش وعاوز اتجوز واحدة حلوة ازاى معرفشى وكمان ما بشتغلشى انما تكون حلوة امبارح شفت واحدة عينيها خضراء تحفة جدآ لكن شكلها مش غنية ولا حاجة يعنى ممكن تكون واحدة حلوة لكن عادية مش غنية ومهم انها تكون لطيفة مش تتنطط عليا بجمالها علشان فية بنات بتعرف انها حلوة فتتنطط لكن فية صنف تانى عادى وكويس واهم حاجة انها تكون صحتها كويسة لان شقتى فى الدور السادس وما عنديش فلوس اجيب غيرها اة وتكون بتشتغل صحيحح انا دلوقتى صايع وضايع لكن ممكن اشتغل مين يعرف المهم انها لا تدكن الفوس يتاعتها لازم تصرف فى البيت النص بالنص فى كل حاجة احنا عندنا فى البيت كان السيستيم كدة وفهمونا ان دى الاشتراكية وكمان لاتكون بتحب العيال لانى بصراحة لا اطيقهم وكمان عاوزين نعيش لنفسنا نخرج ندخل براحتنا بدون مسئوليات ولا هم وما تكونشى بتاعة امها ولا تسمع كلامها وما تكونشى بتحب الحيوانات انا صحيح باموت فى الكلاب لكن بصراحة باحب النوم اكتر و الكلاب لو هوهوت فى البيت تصحينى من النوم كمان لازم تكون ما بتعطش علشان الشقة فى السادس و المية بتطلع بالليل بس وما معييش فلوس اركب موتور مية وتكون اقتصادية يعنى طلباتها مش كتير وتسلك طلباتها التافهة من باباها و ماماتها وتكون ما بتحبش الدهب ولا الفضة تكون بتحب الفالصو  انا آخرى كدة ولا مؤاخذة وياريت تكون عندها شقة فى اسكندرية او عند حد فى عائلتها علشان انا باموت فى اسكندرية و مش معايا فلوس اروح فندق اللى تجد فى نفسها هذة الصفات تبعت لى رسالة فورآ وتلحق قبل ما اتاخد او اتحجز
انا اعزب و اقدس الحياة الزوجية ولقطة زى ما انتو شايفين *


----------



## fredyyy (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

*موضوع جميل طبعاً 

وكل المشاركين ذي العسل ( الابيض طبعاً )

في الأول شفت واحدة عوزاه يتصف بالبزخ أقولك عل سر 

لو جاني آخر الشهر وقالي (معاك 50 جنيه) هقول له ولا كأني سمعت حاجة (انا بضحك طبعاً)

وبعدين سمعت عن التفتح والثقافة العالية ... بس حاسبي مايكونش متفتح قوي  قوي يعني كل حاجة عنده مافيش مشاكل أو عادي جداً

أقول ومتزعلوش ... واحدة متفتحة  سافرت لبلاد التفتح والإنفتاح المُنفتح على الآخر (عادي جداً عجبها واحد .. سابت جوزها .. واتجوزته)

حتى في الأحلام يا حبايب لازم عواطفنا يكون لها حدود 

وإلا هنعدي الخط الأحمر (خصوصاً اللي عاوزين يكرموا المسيح)

لكن فيبي وصلتنا لنقطة مهمة وقالت :

ربنا هيديلك المناسب في الوقت المناسب (ربنا يباركك)

حد قال دماغة عليا - موضوع نار - وشّه يقطع الخميرة من البيت - خنقة - دمه خفيف 

لكن فيبي لحئتنا بخلاصة حلوة (يديكي الصالح ليكي)

لكن لـــ  ... Redpansy أقول اللي يطلب شماس أو كاهن أكيد هيكون بيحب عروسته لأنه بيحب المسيح ولان المسيح أوصي بكدة

وأحب أقول إذا كانت الخدمة صعبة لكن تعبها لذيذ ... كفاية وانتي ريحة تنامي آخر اليوم تحسي ان المسيح راضي عنك

لكن أحب أفكركم بشخص من الكتاب كان في موقف الاختيار

واحد الرب قاله 

 1صم 16:1  
فقال الرب لصموئيل حتى متى تنوح على شاول وانا قد رفضته عن ان يملك على اسرائيل.املأ قرنك دهنا وتعال ارسلك الى يسّى البيتلحمي لاني قد رأيت لي في بنيه ملكا.

 1صم 16:7 
 فقال الرب لصموئيل لا تنظر الى منظره وطول قامته لاني قد رفضته.لانه ليس كما ينظر الانسان.لان الانسان ينظر الى العينين واما الرب فانه ينظر الى القلب.

 اع 13:22  ثم عزله واقام لهم داود ملكا الذي شهد له ايضا اذ قال وجدت داود بن يسّى رجلا حسب قلبي الذي سيصنع كل مشيئتي.

في الآية الأولى ..... قد رأيت لي ....... لمن الإختيار 

وفي الآية الثانية ...ينظر الى القلب ..... دقة الإختيار

وفي الآية الثالثة .. رجلا حسب قلبي .. حلاوة الإختيار

الخُلاصة : 

الله الذي يختار ... فنستريح لدقة الإختيار ... فنتمتع بحلاوة الإختيار

إذا إختار الله لنا شخصية هل يختار خطأ (حاشا)

إختيار الله معة أيصال ضمان 

فعطاياه ماركة مسجلة ... وعطاياه مضمونة ... وغير قابلة للغش

استلم من يد الرب ولن تندم (اسأل مجرّب)

الذي يحبكم ..... fredyyy*:36_15_15::17_1_34[1]::36_15_15::286:


----------



## micheal_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

*بجد الموضوع دة جميل ومهم جدا 
انها  تكون بتفكر صح وتكون طيبة وتكون من نفس مسواى العلمى والاجتماعى وتكون جميلة جملها مقبول 
 عن نفسى اهم صفة تكون فى الانسانة اللى هرتبط بيها واللى  لو لقيتها مش هفكر فى حاجة تانى انها تكون ذكية وتقدر تفهمنى وتكون دماغها حلوة *​


----------



## fullaty (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*



kajo قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا فيبى
> 
> وانا عن نفسى شماس  عشان الاخت الى بتقول عايزه شماس
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ميرسى يا كاجو وشكلنا كده هنوفق راسين فى الحلال ههههههههه
وبالنسبة للتوم والملوخية لو هى ريحتها برفان قبل الجواز اوعدك ان الريحة العادية بعد الجواز واللى انت هتتعود عليها هى التوم والبصل ههههههههه

ربنا يوفقك ويباركك وميرسى على المرور الحلو ده​


----------



## fullaty (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*



taten قال:


> *انا بقا اهم حاجة عندى انها تكون موزة جامدة طلقة يعنى على رأى رامز جلال علشان انا محروم ةمعقد وشكلى وحش وعاوز اتجوز واحدة حلوة ازاى معرفشى وكمان ما بشتغلشى انما تكون حلوة امبارح شفت واحدة عينيها خضراء تحفة جدآ لكن شكلها مش غنية ولا حاجة يعنى ممكن تكون واحدة حلوة لكن عادية مش غنية ومهم انها تكون لطيفة مش تتنطط عليا بجمالها علشان فية بنات بتعرف انها حلوة فتتنطط لكن فية صنف تانى عادى وكويس واهم حاجة انها تكون صحتها كويسة لان شقتى فى الدور السادس وما عنديش فلوس اجيب غيرها اة وتكون بتشتغل صحيحح انا دلوقتى صايع وضايع لكن ممكن اشتغل مين يعرف المهم انها لا تدكن الفوس يتاعتها لازم تصرف فى البيت النص بالنص فى كل حاجة احنا عندنا فى البيت كان السيستيم كدة وفهمونا ان دى الاشتراكية وكمان لاتكون بتحب العيال لانى بصراحة لا اطيقهم وكمان عاوزين نعيش لنفسنا نخرج ندخل براحتنا بدون مسئوليات ولا هم وما تكونشى بتاعة امها ولا تسمع كلامها وما تكونشى بتحب الحيوانات انا صحيح باموت فى الكلاب لكن بصراحة باحب النوم اكتر و الكلاب لو هوهوت فى البيت تصحينى من النوم كمان لازم تكون ما بتعطش علشان الشقة فى السادس و المية بتطلع بالليل بس وما معييش فلوس اركب موتور مية وتكون اقتصادية يعنى طلباتها مش كتير وتسلك طلباتها التافهة من باباها و ماماتها وتكون ما بتحبش الدهب ولا الفضة تكون بتحب الفالصو  انا آخرى كدة ولا مؤاخذة وياريت تكون عندها شقة فى اسكندرية او عند حد فى عائلتها علشان انا باموت فى اسكندرية و مش معايا فلوس اروح فندق اللى تجد فى نفسها هذة الصفات تبعت لى رسالة فورآ وتلحق قبل ما اتاخد او اتحجز
> انا اعزب و اقدس الحياة الزوجية ولقطة زى ما انتو شايفين *



ميرسى جدا ياtatenواهنيك على تخازلك انت مستنى هى الى تخبط عليك وتقولك تعالى اتجوزى
وبالذمة عايز تتجوز لية وتعذب واحده معاك فى العيشة الفل دى هههههههه
حرام عليك تاخدها من عيشة هنية مع ابوها وامها علشان تمرمتها المرمته دى ههههههههههه
واهنية مرة كمان ان مفيش حد هيجيلك خالص بالمنظر ومتستناش لانك لو استنيت هتستنى العمر كله ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## fullaty (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *موضوع جميل طبعاً
> 
> وكل المشاركين ذي العسل ( الابيض طبعاً )
> 
> ...



ميرسى جدا على المرور وعلى تعليقك يا fredyyyوفعلا الللى ربنا يختاره اكيد احنا مش عارفين انه الاحسن لينا لان احنا بنبس تحت رجلنا مش لقدام 
بس الموضوع عن الحلم والامنية مش الحقيقة لان مش احلامنا بتتحقق او مش كلها صح وفى صلحنا علشان تتحقق
وميرسى تانى لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل​


----------



## fullaty (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*



micheal_jesus قال:


> *بجد الموضوع دة جميل ومهم جدا
> انها  تكون بتفكر صح وتكون طيبة وتكون من نفس مسواى العلمى والاجتماعى وتكون جميلة جملها مقبول
> عن نفسى اهم صفة تكون فى الانسانة اللى هرتبط بيها واللى  لو لقيتها مش هفكر فى حاجة تانى انها تكون ذكية وتقدر تفهمنى وتكون دماغها حلوة *​



ميرسى يا micheal_jesusعلى المرور الجميل دة
وربنا يعطيك ما تتمنى فى شريكة حياتك لو كان الصالح لك
ربنال يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

أنا احب اتجوز واحد 
عاقل وذكى ومحترم ومؤدب 
مثقف مستواه الاجتماعى كويس
واهم حاجة دمه يبقى خفيف جدا ومرح واجتماعى 
خادم فى الكنيسة , طيب وحنين وحساس 

كفاية كده دول اهم الحاجات , بس اعتقد ان دى صفات صعب تتجمع فى واحد 

ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل ​


----------



## fullaty (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*



الرائحة الذكية قال:


> أنا احب اتجوز واحد
> عاقل وذكى ومحترم ومؤدب
> مثقف مستواه الاجتماعى كويس
> واهم حاجة دمه يبقى خفيف جدا ومرح واجتماعى
> ...



ميرسى يا الرائحة الذكية على مرورك الجميل وربنا يعطيكى سؤال قلبك اذا كان خير
وانت اللى جميلة فبتشوفى كل حاجة جميلة​


----------



## الانبا ونس (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

*اهم حاجة تكون علاقتة بربنا حلوة وما يبعدنيش عن كنيستى وخدمتى ويحبنى موت ونكون متفاهمين ومندخلش بينا حد وما يكونش ابن امة ويكون حنين وبيحب والدتة واخواتة ووالدة وما يبعدنيش عن اهلى*​


----------



## marlen (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

ميرسى يا فيبى على الموضوع الجميل ده 
انابقى نفسى يبقى ابن ربنا ويحبنى ويخاف عليا وعلى مشاعرى ويكون بنا تبادل محبة وتفاهم
ويكون شكله مقبول وعنده ذوق وميرسى ليكى


----------



## fullaty (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*



مرمر ميلاد قال:


> *اهم حاجة تكون علاقتة بربنا حلوة وما يبعدنيش عن كنيستى وخدمتى ويحبنى موت ونكون متفاهمين ومندخلش بينا حد وما يكونش ابن امة ويكون حنين وبيحب والدتة واخواتة ووالدة وما يبعدنيش عن اهلى*​




فعلا طلباتك كلها عقلانية اوى وصحيحة جدا 
ربنا يديلك مكا تتمنيه اذا كان فى خير 
ويلا الحقى لاقية علشانم نحضر الفرح 
ههههههههه​


----------



## fullaty (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*



marlen قال:


> ميرسى يا فيبى على الموضوع الجميل ده
> انابقى نفسى يبقى ابن ربنا ويحبنى ويخاف عليا وعلى مشاعرى ويكون بنا تبادل محبة وتفاهم
> ويكون شكله مقبول وعنده ذوق وميرسى ليكى



ميرسى يا مارلين على مرورلاك وتعليقك وربنا يعطيكى امنياتك وطلبات اذا كانت صالحه ليكى 
ميرسى ياقمر وربنا يباركك​


----------



## Kiril (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

انا اللي يغنيني انها تكون تعرف ربنا بجد


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

دة موضوع جميل جدا يا فيبى يا قمر 
اما  انا المواصفات اللى انا عايزاها انو يكون صريح ومش كذاب و مش بخيل وبيحبنى بجد ودماغة كبيرة و اهم حاجة بقى انو يكون حناين عليا اووووووووووووى​


----------



## fullaty (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى مواصفات شريك الحياة؟*

ميرسى يا كيرو ويا كوكا على المرور وعلى الردود الحلوة دى
ربنا يباركوا ويديلكوا اللى انتوا عايزينه ​


----------

